# Salary of IT officer in New York?



## antigonedd (May 16, 2011)

Do you know salary of IT officer in New York? Thanks for replying!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Whilst I dont live in America I know plenty of IT pros who do inlcuding New york and unfortunately it seems to be the case all over the world that there is no fixed salary for an IT officer because it depends on what you actually do in your job.

I know two guys in New York whos positions are entitle IT officer one earns $18000 a year whilst the other earns $30000 a year I also know someone who earns $12 an hour.

For your first position in IT do not expect a great salary and take what any adverts or training schools tell you about wages/salaries with a very big pinch of salt.


----------

